# hello fellow haunters



## skitzojoe (May 10, 2010)

Im skitzojoe from georgetown ky. I am a newbie to the site but i have to be honest i already feel like family because you guys have the same addiction i have! I have been building crazy things for awhile and i love it. I am 26 and am just getting started in the haunt world. I was asked by a local group to help with a haunt this year at Ward Hall which is a non profit historical home. The money raised will go toward keeping the house open to the public and support local charities. Basically I get A BIGGER YARD! with more room to have a good time! I hope to share my ideas as well as learn alot from all the members and I cant wait to get in on one of the contests. I just looked at Scott's creation yeah thats freakin awesome and I wish i could do that! Well enough talkin I have to check some of the stuff out on this site!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum SkitzoJoe!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Greetings and








to the madhouse! we've got your padded room already for you! :lolkin:


----------



## The Evil Queen (May 8, 2010)

Greetings friend!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi and welcome!


----------



## papabear (Nov 30, 2009)

It is a great place with great people. Try the Graveyard chat. It's like a party line with friends.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Hello and Welcome Skitzojoe!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome to HauntForum Skitzo!!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------



## HAUNTEDBARN (Apr 20, 2010)

*HELLO from the BARN..*


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Keep chipping away at the tombstone!

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;


----------

